# Is driftwood from BC rivers safe?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

We went up to Lynn Canyon this afternoon to get some river rocks that my husband and daugther want to use to make some decoration. So I found some beautiful small drifwood pieces that I would love to use in my cray tank and maybe in the puffer one too. I can boil them which I think would be better than bleaching them. And I wonder if that would be safe to use or there could be something released in the water that I wouldn't like to be there.
Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If the water has been in the water a long time and is sunken, any natural pollutants would have been leached out long ago. However, in our local waters, you do have to worry about man laced contaminants. That's only reason I'm hesitant to use would collected where the location is easily accessible by foot.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I see. I was thinking about that too. So, no local rivers would be considered safe I guess. Maybe something real wild that is very tough to reach. I guess there is no way to get that kind of wood clean enough.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, BTW, are the rocks not safe then too? I guess same kind of contaminants could be found on them too


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rocks are different if you non-porous ones. The problem is that wood is porous and will soak up the chemicals, while the right types of rocks (most smooth river stones) will not.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So at least rocks are OK, good  Pitty for the beautiful drift wood, I haven't seen such nice ones in the fish stores


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it's not that you can't safe ones, it's just that I don't how to tell if it's been contaminated. I guess if it's still in the water and the water is clean, you can certainly chance it. You can also try using it in a tank with cheaper fish to see if there is a problem first, if you really like the wood. People gather wood to use all the time, but usually in a place that is a bit off the beaten path.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again. Yeah, the wood was in the water at Twin Falls if you're familiar with the place, it's a quiet area, but not wild or off people's foot at all. I wanted decorations and hiding places for my cray and my puffer, both are cheap, but very much loved. I don't think I have a tank I can risk, so I guess I will allow my creative team to use only the rocks.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had a problem, nor know of anyone who has , with wood taken from any of our lakes or streams. Don't take wood from a sewage lagoon or a ditch in an industrial park; but if it is in a stream or lake, it's safe, especially after a good scrub and boil. If the wood is too large to boil, scald with boiling water poured over it several times, or use a propane torch to pass a flame over it to kill off any mold or nasty bacteria you worry might be on it.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input. The pieces are small, I can easily boil them, that was the idea when I saw them. Nothing so special, but I like the shape of them and they will fit perfectly the tanks I had in mind.
I'll think about it this week while I boil and scrub them.
Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc, I see you're east of Mission. The reason I don't use locally collected woods is that last year all the fish from Byrne creek died because someone dumped anti-freeze down the sewer drains. Bacteria and parasites I can deal with, chemicals I cannot. I wouldn't hesitate to use wood from the interior, up by Pemberton, etc. But I hesitate to use anything from the local water systems unless it's up by the reservoirs.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The continued flow of the stream will flush any dump/ spill of crud like the anti-freeze before it can soak into the wood . Subsequent scrubbing with a brush and boiling will remove any more that might remain. As long as the stream isn't obviously polluted and has healthy fish and "bugs" living in it , the wood should be safe to use. The choice is up to the collector, but, as I said , I don't know of anyone having a problem using wood collected from any flowing stream or lake in BC that has life in it.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Lynn Canyon also seems so clean! Just like Capilano river...which is the water shed for the GVRD. I would think the wood as long as it doesn't have any bark on it should be usable!

Cheers


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

No bark on it at all, I was considering some, but decided to ask first. It wa a spontaneous thing as I said, we were there for rocks. The water is crystall clear there, bu who knows what can be in it...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

myself i have collected many peices of wood from local lakes and not once had an issue.
Buntzen lake being the closest and Jones lake the farthest.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

_ok, please don't everyone jump on my case for bringing it up... _
if you collect wood, rock, plants, sand or animals from BC waterways you risk fines. It's illegal to remove these things from freshwater waterways in BC.

That out of the way, the lake behind the dam out toward Mission is BC Hydro's and they remove wood by the tonne. It messes up the dam . It's the only place locally I'm aware of where you are allowed to remove wood. It's where I get all of mine. Never had a problem using it.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I regularly gather wood and rocks from nature for my tanks. 

Some wood I have is from the Quesnel River, but I soaked it for months to sink it. Rocks just need to be boiled, and it wouldnt hurt if you can boil the wood too. I have never had a problem if I follow these steps.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, I didn't know that could be an issue, but I had something in my mind from reading sign on some lakes that you can't take anything from there. So, is there some info somewhere which places are OK and which are not for collecting rocks and wood? Or it's forbiden by the general rule?
Thanks a lot for sharing that.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Check with the utility company operating dams in you area- BC Hydro, Kootney Power. They will likely allow colletion behind the dam.
If DFO has authority over the waterway, you can't collect there.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> ...If DFO has authority over the waterway, you can't collect there.


Well, I am pretty sure the DFO has authority over the Frazer River, and that has not stopped people from gold panning on the Frazer River...For at least One Hundred Years now...Not trying to jump on your case though...

Just my Two Bits


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

just sure clear out , and used salt and hot water stay over night! rise before used it


----------

